# Duda sobre package.keywords y package.accept_keywords(close)

## carlos plaza

Una saludo cordial a esta amable comunidad

 Tengo una duda con este mensaje:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/_config/KeywordsManager.py:70: UserWarning: /etc/portage/package.keywords is deprecated, use /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords instead
> 
>   UserWarning)
> 
> 

 

En package.keywords tengo  *Quote:*   

> zz-autounmask

 

y en package.accept_keywords *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gmtp  kamoso  kuickshow  libressl  phonon  skypeforlinux  splash-themes-livedvd  xboard

 

Los dos directorios fueron creados automáticamente con las actualizaciones, no se si pueda mover zz-autounmask a package.accept_keywords sin tener problemas.

Gracias de ante mano.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola,

Si, puedes y debes, por eso sale ese mensaje. Yo he hecho un cambio equivalente y todo bien.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias edgar_uriel84 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Si, puedes y debes, por eso sale ese mensaje. Yo he hecho un cambio equivalente y todo bien.

 

Osea a mover el zz-autounmask a su nuevo lugar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

Yo he cambiado el nombre al archivo (no directorio) y ya no sale el mensaje.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias pcmaster

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Yo he cambiado el nombre al archivo (no directorio) y ya no sale el mensaje.

 

Creo que lo correcto es mover el archivo zz-autounmask a la dirección que indica, ya que el archivo tiene la configuración de la rama de muchos paquetes.

Lo moví y todo perfecto.

----------

## pcmaster

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Gracias pcmaster
> 
>  *pcmaster wrote:*   Yo he cambiado el nombre al archivo (no directorio) y ya no sale el mensaje. 
> 
> Creo que lo correcto es mover el archivo zz-autounmask a la dirección que indica, ya que el archivo tiene la configuración de la rama de muchos paquetes.
> ...

 

Me refería al archivo package.accept_keywords

----------

